# Coilovers



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

i got a question i have a 93 snetra e i just got some 16's to day and then my coilovers came in the mail, if i put them on will my fenders scrub, and does anyone know how much it cost ot put them on and how hard is it to put them on yourself?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

by the sound of it you didnt get big name coilovers.Probably some 100$ huh?Dont get mad I did the same thing and never put them on I threw them away.I think you shuld do the same.Get some nice srings or coils and get new struts.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

A20A Sentra said:


> i got a question i have a 93 snetra e i just got some 16's to day and then my coilovers came in the mail, if i put them on will my fenders scrub, and does anyone know how much it cost ot put them on and how hard is it to put them on yourself?


There are many variable here... namely ride height... and I seem to remember you saying something about 255??? were you joking? Your not going to get that to fit period unless you've don't some planning w/ wheel offset and modifing you fenders...


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

255 will not fit, 205 is the biggest tire you can run, and even then you will rub the wheelwell with extreme turning, a.k.a, you're turning your car into a show car...

should've stick with 15" rims my man...

if u want to run 205 w/o rubbing, you need to run a spacer or something, best optimized wheel size would be 205/50/15 on 15"x7" rims.


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

installing the coil-overs is fairly simple. if you can swap struts, you can do coil-overs. i just dumped my 91 sentra about 2 inches, took about 4 hrs, no air tools needed. feel free to ask any questions you have.


----------



## nfizzle (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah we did the coilovers tonight on tukn13s car... Same as coilovers on any other car. Not too tough.. 

And they were the $40 Ebay coilovers... They don't ride too bad being that the struts are BLOWN out bad....


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

i meant 205 it was a typo


----------



## PAIN (Apr 21, 2003)

did you guys need to use duct tape on your install to get the springs not move around and what brand were the coilovers


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

duct dape??? lol no way! the kit came with the threaded sleeves, coil springs, tophats and rubber mounts for between the spring and the seats, there is no need for duct tape anywhere, not sure where you got that info, the springs seat and unseat if you are going up a steep turn (driveway etc) but they reseat no problem. not sure of the brand name, but check e-bay motors for the kit. good luck!!!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

tukn13s said:


> duct dape??? lol no way! the kit came with the threaded sleeves, coil springs, tophats and rubber mounts for between the spring and the seats, there is no need for duct tape anywhere, not sure where you got that info, the springs seat and unseat if you are going up a steep turn (driveway etc) but they reseat no problem. not sure of the brand name, but check e-bay motors for the kit. good luck!!!


A lot of people use duct tape between the strut body and the threaded sleeves... even rtv and duct tape, and this is with a quality ground control kit.


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

hey tukn13s did u get ur springs from ebay aslo?


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

yeah, they were some special deal. there are some similar ones on e-bay right now
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2450166864&category=33582
check them out, they aren't that bad of a deal, i've noticed better handling, but the only downside is that there are no bearing plates for the front struts, so the car tends to pull depending on how the coils have settled.


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

i have got mine from ebay too i just havent put them on yet cuz they didnt come with instructions and i dont know much about suspension. did they fit perfectly?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

A20A Sentra said:


> i have got mine from ebay too i just havent put them on yet cuz they didnt come with instructions and i dont know much about suspension. did they fit perfectly?


What are you guys going to be doing with these coilovers? I hope they are just for the looks of a lowered car and not for anything else. If anything I would look into buy ERS springs for them in the future.


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

they did require only one modification to fit, i had to open up the hole on the spring tophat, it wouldn't fit over the strut origionally. as for why buy e-bay coilovers, they are cheap, they drop the car about 1.5-3 inches, and they help stability out pretty darn well. the car responds much better, and i'm sure more exspensive kits will give me superior track capabilities, but i'm never gonna bring my car to the track, so this setup is good enough for me!


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

wait i dont get it...that ebay link posted..what is wrong with those springs? 2SR20DE 
what do you mean the LOOK of a lowered car? i am SOO confused...haha..so if i bought those for my b13 they wouldnt lower the car and provide an adjustable ride hieght???


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

koshimaro said:


> wait i dont get it...that ebay link posted..what is wrong with those springs? 2SR20DE
> what do you mean the LOOK of a lowered car? i am SOO confused...haha..so if i bought those for my b13 they wouldnt lower the car and provide an adjustable ride hieght???


Do a search for E-bay coilovers... specifically the springs. Yes you lower your car but as far as spring quality... well it's crap from what I've read. I mean think about it... any coilover kit that costs 60$??? It's not going to be quality. But if you don't care and you want to lower your car and don't care about handling... then go for it...

The problem is the spring rate, it's too low. If you lower your car more specifically your b13 you lose the little travel that you have. If you lower your car say... 2" you have very little travel left... and if you have a low spring rate then you will ride the bumpstops which is uncomfortable and unsafe.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*No duct tape here...*



PAIN said:


> did you guys need to use duct tape on your install to get the springs not move around and what brand were the coilovers


1) No I didn't use duct tape.
2) Ground Control


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

true you lose travel, as with ANY lowered car, and the springs are stiffer, i do hit the bump stops every now and then, but you have to cut the bump stops when you install the coilovers to keep from riding on them. i think this kit is pretty good for 60 bucks, and it is a huge savings basicall because you are getting no named brand, instead of paying 300+ for and Eibach sticker..... your choice, but for us low budget people, a good choice....


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

tukn13s said:


> because you are getting no named brand, instead of paying 300+ for and Eibach sticker


Well, I hate to pop your balloon, but you don't get any Eibach stickers with Ground Control coil-overs.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

turbo91ser said:


> Well, I hate to pop your balloon, but you don't get any Eibach stickers with Ground Control coil-overs.


all and all it jsut comes down to price. some just cant afford 300+dollar springs so they must make a compromise. most everything on a car is a compromise and this is yet another.


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

turbo91ser said:


> Well, I hate to pop your balloon, but you don't get any Eibach stickers with Ground Control coil-overs.


yeah i think you get what i mean.... :dumbass:


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

i was gonna put my coilovers on yesterday but i didt have any instuctions but anyways i couldnt get the threaded sleave over the strut did urs fit right?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

A20A Sentra said:


> i was gonna put my coilovers on yesterday but i didt have any instuctions but anyways i couldnt get the threaded sleave over the strut did urs fit right?


Umm, you have to do a little modification on the strut for the sleeve to fit over it. File or dremel the top part of the strut. Someone also recommended cutting it off or hammering it, but I don't remember where, but it could damage the strut valves or something. BTW, has anyone tested, or tried to find the spring rate of those ricky-ricer/chinese brand $60 Ebay coilovers yet? I heard they are like 300+ #/in all four corners or something ungodly high.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

goddammit........yeah so I fell victim to the Ebay coilovers and they were either 300 or 350 all around.But they werent stamped they had stickers on them so god knows if they were really 300 or not.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

does GC sell springs by themselves? I mean I looked at the website, and they manufacture a wide range of 7, 8 and 9 inch springs. If the cheap Ebay coilovers have similar ID measurements (2 1/2" ID), just swap out the two rear springs for something with a little lower spring rate, like the 7" 250 #/in spring (part # 0700.225.0200). Feasible or not in a mililion years?


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

I got myself some GC coilovers to drop my car on 17in motegi MR7's and i was wondering where i can get instructions on how to install the coilovers......


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Installation instructions are all over the place*

Click here and read on 



speedricer said:


> I got myself some GC coilovers to drop my car on 17in motegi MR7's and i was wondering where i can get instructions on how to install the coilovers......


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

nfizzle said:


> Yeah we did the coilovers tonight on tukn13s car... Same as coilovers on any other car. Not too tough..
> 
> And they were the $40 Ebay coilovers... They don't ride too bad being that the struts are BLOWN out bad....



Whay kind of coilovers did you use?


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

danifilth said:


> goddammit........yeah so I fell victim to the Ebay coilovers and they were either 300 or 350 all around.But they werent stamped they had stickers on them so god knows if they were really 300 or not.


i thought most people with gc coilovers get 200/300 front/back spring rate. i dont know what the spring rate is, imagine it has something to do with the stiffness or lack of on the spring. anyway, so 300 wouldn't be that high i guess. dont know, fuck it. but sprint has got to be the worst. my friend cut the springs on his 200 and ran stock struts, and it was smoother than mine.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

jeffinbham said:


> i thought most people with gc coilovers get 200/300 front/back spring rate. i dont know what the spring rate is, imagine it has something to do with the stiffness or lack of on the spring. anyway, so 300 wouldn't be that high i guess. dont know, fuck it. but sprint has got to be the worst. my friend cut the springs on his 200 and ran stock struts, and it was smoother than mine.


300 front, 200 rear. Reads the sticky on cheapo coil overs, they suck, they can be dnagerous and they are rice.

Mike


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I just ordered my Ground Controls. 300 front 250 rear for my Pulsar. Hope it works out well...


----------

